# Swamps and Moats



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

These arrogant Socialist have no regard for the Constitution, for they have demonstrated this over and over. The sad part of it all is the fact that enough American people would vote for these thugs.
I am not a fan of our previous president , but this guy takes the cake. He promised _change_, and we got _change_, but unfortunately it's all been in the wrong direction. Our 2 political parties have squandered our Constitutional rights but Obama has accelerated the advancement of Socialist Ideals while exempting Congress from their follies.


----------



## konrad (Mar 29, 2009)

Curve1,

Good form!
You should use it elsewhere as well to get your ideas into circulation.

I agree that both parties are guilty of crimes against the Constitution. It has been like choosing between the Democrat Socialist and Democrat Socialist Lite Party ever since the end of President Reagan’s administration.

K


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

konrad said:


> Curve1,
> 
> Good form!
> You should use it elsewhere as well to get your ideas into circulation.
> ...



My thaughts exactly. Reagan, was the last good president we've had...though I may never agree on every little jot /tittle with anybody....Reagan knew the value of the Constitution. Socilaism just dosen't work, we have the last 100 years of history to prove it. Socialism promises the bare necessities but in the end it just doesn't deliver.
One of our founders said ...paraphrasing : _A people that are willing to give up their freedom to get something...deserve neither._


----------



## konrad (Mar 29, 2009)

That is why we must be discriminating with our vote.

We must make sure we are electing Constitutional Conservatives (I would like to call them “Progressive Conservatives” in that we would be progressing toward a strict interpretation of the founding document) to protect what liberties we have and return those which have been usurped by the element in our society that would sell our liberty piecemeal for imagined security.

I particularly like the idea of using the left’s term “progressive” because it is a classic form of what they do continually…co-opt a phrase or term to obfuscate the true objective… which is always to keep the populace ignorant and Democrat.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

Please gentlemen, go to the Libertarian Party's website. Take their "test" to see where in the scheme of American politics you fit in. You may be surprised. I have been voting for Libertarians for a while now, with a few exceptions. I am convinced that if George Washing were alive today he would also be a Libertarian.


----------



## konrad (Mar 29, 2009)

I will admit that the libertarian philosophy appeals greatly to me; however, a vote cast for a libertarian candidate is in essence a vote for the liberals.

Therefore, I choose to spend my vote wisely and vote for the conservatives in the Republican Party…when I can find them.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

You should notice where I wrote "with a few exceptions" McCain/Palin being one of those exceptions....


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

konrad said:


> I will admit that the libertarian philosophy appeals greatly to me; however, a vote cast for a libertarian candidate is in essence a vote for the liberals.
> 
> _Therefore, I choose to spend my vote wisely and vote for the conservatives in the Republican Party…when I can find them._


_
_




I use to feel the same way, but I got tired of voting for the lesser of 2 evils. Granted there are no perfect candidates but I do require them to believe in the Constitution.....so, now I cast my vote for the Constitution Party. If a candidate runs that has a record of true conservatism then I will vote for him/her regardless of party.
There are a few true conservatives in the Republican Party but most them get black-balled....Tom Tancredo can testify to that.


----------

